

Windows 7 - not working - live demo embarrassment  - tzury
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbJGzyYV_X8&feature=player_embedded

======
Hates_
Not so much a Windows fail, as someone forgetting to turn on the touch screen
apparently.

